# Tankless Water heater



## MoiMoi (26 Jun 2013)

I have just come across this article and sound interesting - Has anyone use this system in Ireland? what is the cost involved installing this type of system....any info you know would be great.

[broken link removed]


----------



## john martin (26 Jun 2013)

What is being described is not a combi boiler as it only heats hot water. There are plenty of combi boilers in Ireland. The "old school" plumbers are familiar with them but tend not to like them because of poor water pressure issues in Ireland.


----------



## Shane007 (28 Jun 2013)

What they are talking about is known in Ireland as an Instantaneous Water Heater. Very common in Ireland in non-domestic situations such as shops, delis, hairdressers, etc.
Not very common in domestic.
Whoever wrote the article is exaggerating a bit. Stored hot water is never stored at temperatures above 120C as this would be steam if stored at atmospheric pressure. Even in a pressurised dhw situation, where the boiling point rises as the pressure increases would be limited to 60-65C at first safety safety, 80-85C at second safety stage & 90-95C at the final safety stage. 
Domestic HW is most commonly stored at 60C.


----------



## MoiMoi (30 Jun 2013)

so where can i find this type of tankless water system for domistic use? anyone distribute this type in Dublin area?


----------



## Shane007 (30 Jun 2013)

Speak to your local gas installer as it will have to be installed by a Registered Gas Installer (RGI) anyhow.
They are very common. Ariston do a very good one. Rinnai would also be top of the market also.


----------



## jacal1 (6 Jul 2013)

That article you point to does a really nice job describing things, but there is one advantage and one disadvantage they leave out.  On the positive side, these tankless or combi-boilers are much smaller than conventional boiler systems that require a tank.  On the negative, you have to carefully assess your home usage of hot water.  A large family who puts a high demand on hot water at specific times can sometims be disappointed.


----------

